# Tech wear question



## claudio_vernight (Mar 3, 2010)

I always wear my base layer inside out so that the seams don't irritate my tender flesh. Am I defeating wicking effectiveness? 

Dear God am I actually sucking moisture out of the environment onto my skin!?

:blush2:


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Are you north or south of the equator? It matters. Coriolis and all. 

BTW - I thought Claudio Vernight was the Second Shift Meteorologist over at Car Talk. You should have this stuff down. environment, moisture, etc.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

speaking of tender flesh, are your nipples bleeding?

I've never had an issue with irritating seams, but grated nipples all the time. Maybe you're wearing crap clothing? Can't imagine it would make it past R&D and into production if it was that bad.


----------



## claudio_vernight (Mar 3, 2010)

9W9W said:


> speaking of tender flesh, are your nipples bleeding?
> Maybe you're wearing crap clothing?


Craft and DeFeet. Hardly crap. Bleeding nipples...try band-aids.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Good April Fools question, but you're a little late. I don't think the wicking fibers have directionality. It just goes from the wetter side to the dryer side.


----------

